# Out of Africana -  shrimp nano



## Lindy (3 Oct 2013)

Hi, took down the old scape in this 30cm cube as it had been designed with dwarf puffers in mind. Also was itching to do something with all my Co2 stuff as the 54l is now a dedicated shrimp tank so decided to go high tech with the cube.
Substrate is ADA Africana(hence journal name) This was dried out in the oven before rescaping but I still got a muddy bit so I've bought another bag and will syphon out the mush at the front and replace with new. I also need to top up the back as well, 3litres just wasn't enough for a hill even using lava rock as a filler.
Hardscape is redmoor root and ADA sado akadama rock.
Plants are just what I had; Mini Java fern, Hygrophila pinnatifida, Lilaeopsis Mauritiana, Montecarlo/Elatine hydropiper, Hydrocotyle tripitarta and a bit of Sagittaria platyphylla. There is also some coral pelia rubbed onto some lava rock and moss tied to the wood which I think is Christmas moss but not sure.
Light is a tmc mini 400 tile suspended 30 cm above tank. There is frosted vinyl on the glass lid for now while things settle in.




I'm really not liking the mossy branch farthest right so think I will take it out.











Co2 is at 1bubble per 1.5sec so drop checker is lime for lights on.
Filter is an eheim ecco 130 with a home made spraybar and eheim green inlet and outlet. I have some acrylic lily pipes coming from HK that only cost 10.99 posted so will wait to see how bad they are! They are 12/16mm crook outlet to attach my spraybar to and an Inlet. Will change my tubing for clear and want to add an external heater at the same time.
Thanks for looking


----------



## sa80mark (3 Oct 2013)

Looking good I like the idea of the scape, almost a rocky outcrop thats caught drifting wood,

Let me know how those acrylic pipes work out im looking at some on ebay for the same price so im guessing the same ones


----------



## Alastair (3 Oct 2013)

Looks really really good. I like the layout. The hardscape all blends in well 

I agree with you on the farthest right branch its too thick. The one at the front leading to the glass stands out a bit too also as it doesnt look part of it if that makes sense 
I think it's the end where it has been cut and raises up from the substrate.  
Still very nice though 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lindy (3 Oct 2013)

Alastair said:


> I think it's the end where it has been cut and raises up from the substrate.


 
Thanks Alastair, I'm planning to raise the substrate level a bit but might not be high enough to hide cut end. Hopefully the moss will grow and cover the ugly bits. The bit we are talking about is a part of the larger root but the upright bit on the right is a piece I thoughtfully tied on Should just be a question of snipping the tie to remove it.


----------



## Lindy (7 Oct 2013)

Got some goodies through the post today. More ADA Africana and Tropica specialised fertiliser from the green machine and after waiting for a few weeks the acrylic inlet and outlet arrived from HK. Considering they only cost 10.99 posted I'm pretty chuffed with them.










I have a new hydor external heater coming so need to order my clear tubing.
Also took off the bit of wood farthest to the right and it looks better. Will top up the substrate and take pics when it clears.

Thanks for looking..


----------



## tim (7 Oct 2013)

That inlet/ outlet set looks good for the money


----------



## sa80mark (7 Oct 2013)

Brilliant, they do look good  ill get some ordered


----------



## Lindy (7 Oct 2013)

Yeah, I'm pleased with them. The slots into the inlet are pretty small but I'm thinking of taking the cap out of the end and put a shrimp guard over it and that'll stop it getting blocked.


----------



## Lindy (8 Oct 2013)

Topped up the substrate, lifted the rocks a little so they weren't lost. Removed the big branch on the right.

















I didn't syphon out the mush as I could just see everything sliding down so put new stuff on top. Looking forward to my tubing and heater coming so I can put all the clear stuff on.


----------



## aliclarke86 (8 Oct 2013)

Looking really nice. That tile is really bright even with the frosted glass. I hope it won't cause problems  what co2 setup do you have on this?

Ali

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Lindy (8 Oct 2013)

aliclarke86 said:


> Looking really nice.


 Thanks!
Its an UP aqua A-165 reg/solenoid, Flo 1kg co2 bottle and up aqua atomiser(in tank). Basically what I had running on the other tank until shrimp took over. I think my phone camera makes it look a bit brighter than it is. Hoping to get the frosted stuff off as it takes away most of the shimmery sunlight effect. We'll see...


----------



## Lindy (18 Oct 2013)

Just ordered one of these Sochting Oxydators from Hobbyshrimp to see if I could raise the co2 levels and have happy shrimp too.


----------



## Alastair (18 Oct 2013)

Ive seen a few people use those on a shrimp forum on facebook. They look pretty good and seem to work really well


----------



## Lindy (19 Oct 2013)

Alastair said:


> They look pretty good and seem to work really well


 
Here's hoping!


----------



## steveno (19 Oct 2013)

lovely looking scape,will be great was grown in, i like the way the stone integrate with wood... btw thxs again for help me change my scape journal name.


----------



## Lindy (19 Oct 2013)

steveno said:


> ... btw thxs again for help me change my scape journal name.


  No bother
Have added some moss stones between the wood and rock so looks more island like. I have Elantine hydropiper growing that should carpet but now not sure I want a carpet! I put some shrimp in to clean everything up and they've done a great job. I took them back out today as I've taken the frosting off the glass and turned up the co2  Will put some back in once the Oxydator arrives.


----------



## Lindy (20 Oct 2013)

I have added some moss stones round the base of the wood. They are coral pelia, unknown and round pelia. Perspex pipes look good on but the intake hugs the glass so much it is going to be very difficult to put a shrimp guard on. Even putting the eheim intake cap over the end has made it sit at an angle. Would be fine if you didn't have shrimp and didn't mind cleaning slots daily  May invest in some cascade glassware later but would rather buy shrimp right now.




I had the light sitting on the glass cover for the photos.




Here you can see the co2 mist getting blown down the front of the glass





The light kind of bleached the colour out the rocks.





Drop checker a lovely lime green. Just waiting now for the Oxydator to arrive and then I'll put some shrimp back in.

Cheers for looking


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Oct 2013)

Lovely start lindy! Nice little Island scape.
When it fills out and the moss takes off on the lower sections it really will look well.
Acrylic-ware looks excellent. (or doesn't look excellent because you can hardly see it  )


----------



## Lindy (21 Oct 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Lovely start lindy! Nice little Island scape.


 
Thanks, there is some elantine planted around the front that should carpet but i think I'd prefer this to be an island so will take it out eventually.




Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Acrylic-ware looks excellent. (or doesn't look excellent because you can hardly see it  )


 
Yeah, not bad for 10.99 posted!


----------



## Lindy (23 Oct 2013)

The bubble count is at 1bps, drop checker lime green. Last night looking at the tank(staring obsessively) I got the feeling that algae was about to appear. I don't want to increase the co2 anymore as the aim is to get shrimp in so have raised the light another 10cm so is now orbiting at 40cm out I have taken the frosting off the glass lid as it had stopped any shimmer in the tank. You still get shimmer 40cm out but I'm thinking a controller might be worth the cost.


----------



## aliclarke86 (23 Oct 2013)

I would agree there. They don't seem to lose much value either. Plus you get storm 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (23 Oct 2013)

They don't all have storm as I've been watching some on ebay. I'm not that bothered about storm function so wouldn't pay extra for flashing lights. We get enough storms up here as it is They get such a good price on ebay I think I'd rather pay an extra £20 and get a new one with warranty.


----------



## aliclarke86 (23 Oct 2013)

Agreed that's what I ment about keeping value. You can get nearly what you pay for them back if you ever sell em on

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (24 Oct 2013)

My Sochting Oxydator still hasn't arrived  although the second order I placed with hobby shrimp ( for a shrimp net, guard,oxidator fluid and Super bacteria BeeMax) 2 days ago arrived this morn. Have emailed hobby shrimp. The Net is alot smaller than I thought but has mm marked on the plastic edges so you can measure your shrimp while they are in the tank. Quite handy considering everything looks bigger in the water.


----------



## Lindy (24 Oct 2013)

Well that must be the fasted reply I've had, ever! Within mins Hobby Shrimp had replied to say they'd send another one out. Hopefully have it for the weekend.


----------



## aliclarke86 (24 Oct 2013)

Good stuff. I'm looking forward to hearing your feedback. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (24 Oct 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> My Sochting Oxydator still hasn't arrived  although the second order I placed with hobby shrimp ( for a shrimp net, guard,oxidator fluid and Super bacteria BeeMax) 2 days ago arrived this morn. Have emailed hobby shrimp. The Net is alot smaller than I thought but has mm marked on the plastic edges so you can measure your shrimp while they are in the tank. Quite handy considering everything looks bigger in the water.




What do you think of the Beemax smell Lindy? 

Devine, isn't it?!!!


----------



## Lindy (24 Oct 2013)

Haven't opened it yet but doubt I'd smell anything as got terrible cold #ivegotthelurgy


----------



## Lindy (24 Oct 2013)

Ok, I could smell it but it didn't rock my world. Mosura's tds UP, now that does make you want to taste it! And no, I haven't.


----------



## Lindy (25 Oct 2013)

Sochting Oxydator arrived this morning. It has two little ceramic disk catalysts so you can addapt it for two sizes of tank. 1 disk for under 30 litres and 2 disks for up to 60litres. One disc for under 30 litres, the fluid is supposed to last 4 weeks at 25degrees C so should last longer in my shrimp tank which is at 21degreesC. We shall see...It might work out more expensive than an air pump and electricity so will wait to see before getting another for the low tech. Going to put it in after water change.


----------



## Lindy (31 Oct 2013)

The Tmc has proved to much light even when suspended 40cm above the tank and drop checker lime. Was getting diatoms so decided it had to go as the light was blinding to look at so high up . Light is sold and alternatives being looked at, watch this space. I have added some lovely needle leaf java fern to the back of the tank to provide some instant height to the island. It is tied to lava rock so that can easily be removed for triming. If it is all just too much once the other fern fills in it can be taken out completely without tearing up the whole scape.


----------



## wijnands (31 Oct 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> Substrate is ADA Africana(hence journal name) This was dried out in the oven before rescaping but I still got a muddy bit so I've bought another bag and will syphon out the mush at the front and replace with new.


 

How tastes differ! First thing that went trough my mind when looking at this was "Wauw! I wonder how he did those muddy bits!"


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (31 Oct 2013)

wijnands said:


> How tastes differ! First thing that went trough my mind when looking at this was "Wauw! I wonder how he did those muddy bits!"




* She


----------



## wijnands (31 Oct 2013)

well that will teach me to check profiles.


----------



## steveno (31 Oct 2013)

Hello Lindy,

Reading your jonural and a few others, have noticed that a few people of using these for their shrimp tanks so am consider getting a Sochting Oxydator for my 30l tank, just wondering if i have to use the hydrogen peroxide solution from Sochting, or will the stuff you can buy from Boots work as well. Zooplus current have the Oxydator for sell for £9 (plus £2 delivery) but without solution.

Sorry to hear about you lighting...what are you using in the Interim?


----------



## Lindy (31 Oct 2013)

wijnands said:


> How tastes differ! First thing that went trough my mind when looking at this was "Wauw! I wonder how he did those muddy bits!"


If you want muddy bits all you have to do is get ADA africana and soak some before adding to the tank!



wijnands said:


> well that will teach me to check profiles.


It doesn't bother me. Most people on here assumed I was a bloke to begin with.



steveno said:


> if i have to use the hydrogen peroxide solution from Sochting, or will the stuff you can buy from Boots work as well.


I would think that as long as the % is right you can use any peroxide. I had been Talking about buying bulk peroxide with my hairdresser and she pointed out that once the bottle is opened the peroxide starts to break down to some extent so if using small quantities at a time we are as well getting small bottles of peroxide. Hobby shrimp have the mini for 8.99 and you get 2 bottles of peroxide with it. these will fill it 4-5 times i recon. You can also buy the small bottles individualy on hobby shrimp.



steveno said:


> Sorry to hear about you lighting...what are you using in the Interim?


I will be using an 11watt Fluval clip on light until I get an led alternative.


----------



## steveno (31 Oct 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> Hobby shrimp have the mini for 8.99 and you get 2 bottles of peroxide with it


 
Hello Lindy,

They currently selling fo £10 (plus £3 for delivery) but like you said come with two small bottles of peroxide, guess i will have to purchase the other shimp relate item to save on delivery.

I sure i've read it somewhere (i think in was in Rolymo Jonrnal) but can you advise what additive do you use in your shrimp tank, and wheather you recommend these or would try some else.

Cheers again.


----------



## Lindy (31 Oct 2013)

I use mosura mineral plus and tds UP to get my GH to5 and TDS to 160. My tds out of the tap is around 45 and these gh and tds seem to suit my water and shrimp. I use Genchem biozyme weekly as bacteria can struggle in low ph set ups and my ph around 6. I use Genchems biomax for feeding baby shrimp. I also occasionaly feed Genchems white pellet which is high in calcium and helps with moulting. I recently bought Benibachi Beemax as it is highly recommended.
I think it is alot of trial and error to see what tds suits your water. Someone I know breeds high quality crs/cbs and to get a gh5 his tds sits around 250!


----------



## Lindy (31 Oct 2013)

I also have catappa and oak leaves for biofilm. Round pelia is also highly recommended by one of our resident shrimp experts'Basil' as it provides excellent cover and feeding for baby shrimp. You can see my main shrimp tank in the journal 54l 'the nook' I had quite a struggle with crs at first and lost quite a few.


----------



## steveno (31 Oct 2013)

Thxs again Lindy

I'll see if i can obtain a few of the produces you have suggested, in particaulr Benibachi Beemax, i read that  it recommended that this is sprinlked under substrate for new setups, thou this might be problem considering my tank is now set up (Currently DSM to attached moss) but i guess i could lift my clado carpet (pebbles) sprinlke onto substrate and replace carpet in top. I might also take the plunge and get some Benibachi Crimson Bee Balls as read some good thing about these, given as my tank is newly set up using new ADA subtrate, should help speed up cycling, have you come across this product?

I'll have look at you other journal after work...

Really appreciate all the advise you have given. Thanks again.


----------



## Lindy (31 Oct 2013)

I don't know anyone who has used the Bee balls. The point of putting the beemax under the substrate is to seed the substrate with bacteria. I don't think putting it under the stones will have quite the same effect. You could poke some holes in the substrate and put some down the holes and then cover it again. Are you doing DSM for clado? If so I don't think it is worth it, I would just fill. But if you have other mosses then that is another matter.


*Tantora Mineral Stones*

£7.00
Tantora Mineral Stones 100g
Helps maintain good water quality by absorbing harmful waste
Enhances the colour of shrimp and fish, especially whiteness
In Stock

Posted in Water Conditioning.
Tagged as Tantora Mineral Stones.

I think the above stuff would be a much cheaper option than the bee balls and I know shrimp breeders use them. I have some in my tank hidden at the back.


----------



## Lindy (31 Oct 2013)

The  *AquaTouch* LED aquarium lighting tube is designed to convert your aquarium into a vivid display.  Using a two, or three colour blend of *dimmer controlled* LED lighting, the balance of the Cool-White and Blue can be adjusted to your own preference.  The high tech look and feel of the tubes, with the burnished copper ends adds a degree of quality to an aquarium display.   *- Plastic* end caps also available for marine tanks!

*The pictures above* are feedback from a customer, showing his aquarium with the dimmer set at various levels, from bright daylight to a very dim, bedroom backlight.  _Our own favourite is the moonlight scene!_

 * ---   NEW!!   'Soft Start' version of the touch dimmer now available!  Email us for details!   ---* 

Have just ordered one of these. Novatouch will be adding some red/amber leds to the mix to get as natural light as possible. Here's hoping it looks good!


----------



## steveno (31 Oct 2013)

Hello Lindy, 

Good suggestion regarding beemax under substrate, will give it a go once it arrives. 

DSM is for moss attachment to some wood I have in the tank.

I actually ended getting a pack of  azoo max bio balls as much cheaper and seems to do the same. A bag of ten cost £12 and should last a year. 

Thxs again, and also for all information you already given on my tank journal.

So much to learn, seem much more complicated that my fish tank... But really enjoying the steep learning curve. Having people like yourself offering great advise. Really flab I join this forum..


----------



## Lindy (31 Oct 2013)

I got a huge amount of help with my shrimp on this forum so just passing some of it along...


----------



## steveno (31 Oct 2013)

Lovely looking lights Lindy, look forward to seeing an updated photo of the lights. 

Thxs for sharing!


----------



## Lindy (15 Nov 2013)

Well the light arrived and.....was hopeless. There was no point to the dimmer function as the light was soooo low. Would have been fine on a really low light tank but that wasn't what i'd bought it for. It was also really shabby looking in that the leds were on a bent bit of metal running the length of a perspex tube. It just looked so basic when you look at other leds available for less money such as the Beamworks lights. The beamworks lights are brighter and far more 'finished' looking and also have brackets to sit on. The fittings for the novotouch are white plastic
The only good thing about it was being able to choose how much blue/red light you had but I found the dimmer awkward to use as it was a tap touch dimmer with no scale so you only new you'd gone to the lowest dim when it then went back to full strength and you ha to start again. Once you had found your prefered setting if you accidently touched it while doing things around the tank you then lost it
Got back to Novotouch asap and they offered a full refund imediately.
So will probably get the Beamworks unit for this tank as I know it will do the job and if I want to go low tech I can just raise the unit. The Beamworks I have already is the 10000K with some blue leds and the new ones are now 6500K with no blue so will be interesting to see the visual difference.


----------



## steveno (16 Nov 2013)

Hello Lindy,

Sorry to hear about the lights , but good that the retailer offer refund immediately...

Any further update on tank?


----------



## Lindy (16 Nov 2013)

Tank is doing ok. Some diatoms on the glass but the shrimp like it so just leaving it for them.






And some obligatory shrimp. 






Some nice rock...






The hygro p was trimmed today along with the moss.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## steveno (16 Nov 2013)

Tank is looking lovely  as are the shrimp


----------



## Lindy (16 Nov 2013)

Thanks very much!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## steveno (16 Nov 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> I use mosura mineral plus and tds UP to get my GH to5 and TDS to 160. My tds out of the tap is around 45 and these gh and tds seem to suit my water and shrimp. I use Genchem biozyme weekly as bacteria can struggle in low ph set ups and my ph around 6. I use Genchems biomax for feeding baby shrimp. I also occasionaly feed Genchems white pellet which is high in calcium and helps with moulting. I recently bought Benibachi Beemax as it is highly recommended.
> I think it is alot of trial and error to see what tds suits your water. Someone I know breeds high quality crs/cbs and to get a gh5 his tds sits around 250!


 
Hello Lindy,

Sorry to jump in to your journal again, but hoping you can offer some further assistance, i recall you mentioning that you add Mosura Mineral Plus to tap to get your TDS up, I too am using using tap as like yours my taps water is soft and has a TDS level of 45, can you suggest how much should i be using or how you worked it out. I am using Mineral Plus Ultra thou.

Cheers


----------



## Lindy (16 Nov 2013)

Trial and error I'm afraid! Count drops and keep checking tds. Eventually you get to know what it will take. Then I check gh with api kit.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (16 Nov 2013)

I mix in a 5l bottle so I can put the lid on and give it a good shake each time I add something. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## steveno (16 Nov 2013)

Thxs Lindy,   i be using the 5L bottle trick during water changes, but as i haven't currently got any livestock, do you think i could dose directly to tank and use my TDS meter to get to right levels?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (16 Nov 2013)

steveno said:


> Thxs Lindy,   i be using the 5L bottle trick during water changes, but as i haven't currently got any livestock, do you think i could dose directly to tank and use my TDS meter to get to right levels?



That's how it's actually meant to be dosed mate. But I do the same as Lindy but use a Brita filter jug and mix it to 160 in there.


----------



## steveno (16 Nov 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> That's how it's actually meant to be dosed mate. But I do the same as Lindy but use a Brita filter jug and mix it to 160 in there.


 
Thxs Nathaniel...

Sorry for high jacking your journal again Lindy...

It wont be long now for shimp...lol


----------



## Lindy (16 Nov 2013)

I don't mind 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (6 Dec 2013)

Despite the co2 being at 1.5bps with minimal surface agitation and a spray bar pushing a wicked current around the tank I have green algae on the rocks and staghorn algae on all the lilaeopsis and some java fern leaves. Also diatoms. This is with only 11watt over the tank too . I didn't want to increase further the co2 as there are some nice shrimp in the tank and some have been sold so don't want to take any risks.
Maybe the ferts I was using have been too much for the amount of co2. I was using tropica plant growth specialised fertiliser.
So considering that keeping shrimp has once again become the priority I have taken off the co2 and will run it low tech. Planning to try breeding some Tibee shrimp (crystal x tiger shrimp) so will change journal title when some tigers arrive.


----------



## Claire (12 Dec 2013)

Was wondering how you made your spraybar? I am looking at changing the manky green eheim pipes to something a little less obtrusive, but would prefer a spraybar to lily pipes due to the cutouts I have in the tank lid.
I get the idea of drilling holes lol, but wondered how you got it to fit onto the lily pipe?


----------



## Lindy (12 Dec 2013)

I just used a bit of clear hose, simples!


----------



## Claire (12 Dec 2013)

Like, flexible tubing?


----------



## Lindy (13 Dec 2013)

Like the hose used on your filter.


----------



## Claire (14 Dec 2013)

Ah right, cool  And just held out straight with suction cups then?


----------



## Lindy (14 Dec 2013)

Yup I found clear suction cups that had a nub with a hole in it. I then used zip ties to attach to the tube to the cups.


----------



## Lindy (14 Dec 2013)

This has been running for around 8 weeks now. Algae seems greatly reduced since I stopped the tropica ferts and switched off the co2. Diatoms are also alot less.





Everything is growing well and the Montecarlo is keeping a lovely low habit.













Cheers for looking...

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair (14 Dec 2013)

Lovely lindy. Beautiful shrimp at the front their


----------



## Lindy (14 Dec 2013)

Alastair said:


> Beautiful shrimp at the front their


The whites/goldens are yours.



Alastair said:


> Lovely lindy.


Thanks, the photos looked better on the phone


----------



## Alastair (14 Dec 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> The whites/goldens are yours.
> 
> 
> Thanks, the photos looked better on the phone



Ha ha don't they always. My tank looks great on a picture. ... terrible in person.


----------



## Lindy (18 Dec 2013)

Experimenting with cropping. ..




Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (18 Dec 2013)

Wow that's a nice shrimp 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## sa80mark (18 Dec 2013)

Very very nice and the montecarlo is looking great

How fast or slow are you finding it grows in low tech ?


----------



## Lindy (18 Dec 2013)

Slow but low...

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (18 Dec 2013)

Tis, isn't it Ali 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------

